# Son's birthday!



## Benuser (Feb 7, 2015)

Son's birthday according to our time table in Europe... Have all dreams come true, my friend!


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey, Happy Birthday !!

Stay healthy, Son!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 7, 2015)

This guy is the best!! Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chef!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Son


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks gentleman,I'm having a dim sum lunch tomorrow to celebrate my birthday and the loss of 30 pounds. Also, on Monday I'm going to the County Clerks office to pick up our Marriage License and On the 16th we are getting hitched. wish me luck guys.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 7, 2015)

30 pounds and a marriage -- well that is worth 30 pairs of socks in my book 

happy birthday.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 7, 2015)

Congrats Son, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Son!


----------



## brianh (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 7, 2015)

Congrats and congrats!


----------



## gic (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Son, you are, as we say in NYC, a "real mensch"


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy birthday and congrats! pics on the 16th or...


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Son and congratulations . You deserve some happiness and good fortune.


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow that time again. Time flys!
Happy birthday and congratulations!


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy birthday, and congratulations on your marriage and dim sum!


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy bday. Good luck with that marriage thingy.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 8, 2015)

Is it too late to kick in to help with that awesome vintage engagement ring?


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mano (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday my brother.

Post some pics of yourself and your bride. If anyone deserves happiness, it's you.


----------



## larrybard (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy birthday and congratulations!

Stay healthy; sounds like you're on the right path.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 8, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Is it too late to kick in to help with that awesome vintage engagement ring?



I haven't gotten it yet. Still broke. Got her a toy ring for now.lol


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 8, 2015)

[QUOTEnms;341547]Happy Birthday Son and congratulations . You deserve some happiness and good fortune.[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the assist. I appreciate it.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy belated Birthday - hope Dim sum treated you right. Congrats on the upcoming hitching too. Very happy for you!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## MikeHL (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats and Happy Birthday Son ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats, congrats, & congrats? And buy a powerball ticket...

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Brother!
and congrats!


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 8, 2015)

Son, congrats on your birthday, weight loss, and most importantly, your upcoming nuptials!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 9, 2015)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulations on the great news Son and Happy Birthday as well! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 9, 2015)

Happy birthday Son! Happy to hear somethings are going well for you after the past year+ you've had.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy belated + Congrats!


----------

